# Music Composer from Italy



## Andrea Bonini (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi, 
my name is Andrea Bonini, 27, and I'm a music composer from Italy.
I write music for film, commercials, jingles and tunes for TV.
Sometimes, but very rarely, I do also sound design.
I play piano and guitar; my favourite composers are James Newton Howard, Clint Mansell, Ennio Morricone, John Williams, Gustavo Santaolalla, Danny Elfman. I like different things .
I'm glad to meet you, to meet people with talent that loves to write music for film.
Thank you. Ciao!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello Andrea! It is a pleasure to meet you and nice to have you here! enjoy your stay


----------



## lux (Jan 10, 2009)

Benvenuto su Vi Control Andrea

Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to VI Andrea!


----------



## ALPRAS (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello Andrea! 
I want to be a game/movie songs composer just like you!
I play piano and guitar and I also love your favorite composers!
Im a cmposer since my 10 years (Im 17 right now) and I really want to know all the tips to get this job. Do you think you can give a tip?
Good bye and welcome!


----------

